# Have boat, new to Texas, want knowledgeable crew



## skiandfish (Apr 21, 2012)

I am new to offshore in Texas and looking for crew / fisho's who are knowledgeable about the area offshore from Galveston. I run a 27 ft Cape Horn out of Seabrook.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm willing to join in, I can make a good hand, but I do not know where to go or when the right time is to go there. I have good gear for jigging, popping, or bottom fishing. As long as you are safe and have the essential ditch bags, radio, eprb
etc. I'm game. Pm me for my number and email.
Steve


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Have experience fishing and boat does and donts. Fished all my life, mostly bay.
Have some new numbers that ill I'm willing to share. 57 yrs. Young, non smoker, drinker
Or Hell raiser. Plenty of equipment, good with kids. Have 11 grandkids of our own. 
I'm sitting on ready , waiting on go. Out of league city.
832-385-0812 name is Abel


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm interested,have gear and experience, but sorry no #'s


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

30 yrs inshore/offshore experience on texas coast in 20ft seacraft (not quite as much range as yours). Have gear and #s. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

USCG Licensed Captain and have been fishing out of Sabine Pass and Galveston all my life. I have a book full of numbers and have fished out of Galveston for everything from Bottom Fish to Billfish out to 130 miles.


----------

